# How many times a year does a Hav come into season??



## britishbabe (Jan 12, 2016)

I have decided to put off Pebbles spay for a few more weeks, thanks for everyone's advice. However due to calendar commitments I cant see me fitting this in until late August.

Does anyone know how often a typical havaneese will come into heat. Obviously I want to catch it before this time!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

britishbabe said:


> I have decided to put off Pebbles spay for a few more weeks, thanks for everyone's advice. However due to calendar commitments I cant see me fitting this in until late August.
> 
> Does anyone know how often a typical havaneese will come into heat. Obviously I want to catch it before this time!!!
> 
> Thanks.


There are variations depending on the individual dog. It is usually twice a year (approximately 4-8 months apart) but in small breeds it can be up to 4 times per year. Good luck timing your spay appointment!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I varies for each individual, unless they live in a pack like ours and bring each other in. It can vary from 5 months to 12 or 13 months, with the extremes being very rare. Typically, it's 6 or 7 months.


----------

